# Bowtech Heartbreaker vs Bowtech Soldier



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Both are great bows . The soldier max dl is 29 and the Heartbreaker max dl is 27. I think the Heartbreaker would perform better for you because you would be closer to the max.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you shoot both bows and how did you think they compared?


----------



## Emiloo4 (Jul 30, 2011)

I shot the Heartbreaker, but none of the dealers have had a Soldier for me to try. I think I'll be going with the Heartbreaker since I shot it and loved it. Thanks!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think you would like the Soldier as much as the Heartbreaker truthfully. If you want to shoot some serious spots though I suggest a Specialist if you have the $$. I'm taking mine hunting this fall too.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

I've never shot the soldier but I love my heartbreaker! I don't think you'd be disapponted.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

imo i think the heartbreaker would be a better bow for you, it maxes out at 27" and your a 26. your much closer to the bows max performance at max draw and wt


----------



## Gabs (Aug 7, 2011)

In your case Heartbraker would be better,i guess...but i prefer the Soldier one,i think he's a better bow in general specs.


----------



## Emiloo4 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ordered my Heartbreaker an hour ago!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

you wont be disapointed


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Emiloo4 said:


> Ordered my Heartbreaker an hour ago!  Thanks everyone!


Sweet!! Congrats! Let us know its performance!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome, you will love it !


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

What color?


----------



## Emiloo4 (Jul 30, 2011)

Mossy Oak Treestand


----------

